

Defining your product:  Where do you draw the line? - destraynor
http://contrast.ie/blog/where-to-draw-the-line/

======
mrclark411
I like the idea of writing out the steps a user takes to tackle a problem then
pick the one or two steps that your product/service and improve upon (or
remove altogether).

~~~
mikejarema
Agreed. I like that this approach forces you to consciously commit to
capturing those (and only those) one or two steps in a product.

I also liked the fact that the author uses existing/established players to
complement rather than compete with your product by drawing the end line there
-- a solid MVP strategy.

